# Cheap or Free chicken carcasses?



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I've read a bit on here about people who either get free or very cheap chicken carcasses, where do people get these from?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

50p/kg from TheDogFoodCompany.

My butchers would give me a similar price depending who served me


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> 50p/kg from TheDogFoodCompany.
> 
> same as above


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Butchers - gives them to me free :thumbup:.


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

Ye Gods ! Don't you lot know how depressing it is for me to read such things ?!  Nowt for free up here,apart rib bones from butcher, which is donation to the charity box, read a thread on here about some one getting pigs heads for 50p !!!!! I'm £5.00 !!! Oh the joys of Aberdeen !


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I buy from landywoods, or a little shop near me where they are £1 a box


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Free from our butchers.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

If you go to a halal butchers, you can normally persuade them to give you for free/cheap if you use the argument that they have to pay to get rid of the carcasses so giving them to you or you paying little for them will work out cheaper for them in the long run..

I just get them from a friend who gets bags full free from her butcher.. and she doesn't always have room for all the bags.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Similar price to above from a trader (we don't buy in bulk - would be cheaper if we processed and froze in 100Kg units), free if from the farm.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Local butchers, I pay £2.50 for a box that usually contains somewhere between 40-60 portions for my girls. 

Edited to add, I also get free lamb bones every week, just varies how many, but usually enough to give them a couple of days food for nowt


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

My OH is a butcher  Also my mum has a small butchers in her village who quite often give me some yummy things for Tummel


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone, where do you find these nice butchers?! When I first started raw we went around a few butchers but they all said they bought the meat in ready done so no carcasses/bones. 
I currently buy from Landywoods but I've had to up the boys food and my current order didn't stretch very far, so I am looking for cheaper alternatives.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Wyrd said:


> Thanks everyone, where do you find these nice butchers?! When I first started raw we went around a few butchers but they all said they bought the meat in ready done so no carcasses/bones.
> I currently buy from Landywoods but I've had to up the boys food and my current order didn't stretch very far, so I am looking for cheaper alternatives.


Do you have a morrisons/sainsburies/any supermarket with a butchers in it? They'll usually be quite helpful  Also any butcher chains will mostly butcher their own carcasses so should have something for you.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Wyrd said:


> Thanks everyone, where do you find these nice butchers?! When I first started raw we went around a few butchers but they all said they bought the meat in ready done so no carcasses/bones.
> I currently buy from Landywoods but I've had to up the boys food and my current order didn't stretch very far, so I am looking for cheaper alternatives.


I buy from landywoods and a roughly £40 order lasts me about 3 months


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

I was looking at the dog food company the other day, Do you know if they would deliver to Reading Berkshire? I got the impression delivery was only local. I don't seem to be able to find anything around here. As I don't have a car I would need bones etc delivered. I do get a bag of free bones from our bitcher but it's a pain to carry them home sometime.


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

if it makes you feel better we dont have nice butchers around here either - they all buy in. My carcusses come from Natural Instinct - they are nice and meaty and are vacuum packed in packs of two which is deal for me. 

Lamb bones I get from rawtogo. The only bones I can get from the butchers are recreational bones.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> I was looking at the dog food company the other day, Do you know if they would deliver to Reading Berkshire? I got the impression delivery was only local. I don't seem to be able to find anything around here. As I don't have a car I would need bones etc delivered. I do get a bag of free bones from our bitcher but it's a pain to carry them home sometime.


when my phone is working again 
I will text him and ask him for you 
He delivers to the southernmost points of Kent, I know that for sure.
He says everywhere south of lincolnshire but does that include the West, hmmm will try and find out for you.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

pogo said:


> I buy from landywoods and a roughly £40 order lasts me about 3 months


I've got 3 largish dogs, where as you only have 2


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Wyrd said:


> I've got 3 largish dogs, where as you only have 2


Yes but it would still last at least 2, 2.5 months though


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

pogo said:


> Yes but it would still last at least 2, 2.5 months though


Am I missing the point to your post? I don't think theres anything wrong with wanting to find cheaper food for my dogs? :confused1:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Wyrd said:


> Am I missing the point to your post? I don't think theres anything wrong with wanting to find cheaper food for my dogs? :confused1:


 soz, i'm just trying to point out it's not that expensive and no nothing wrong with it at all but whatever.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Google Poultry Dealers (in your area). My friend pointed this out to me and I pay £6 for 20kg, which will make 52 dog meals for mine!


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

try to find your nearest slauter house and give them a ring.


----------

